# Grin and bear it or take a break



## FunkyDemon (Nov 3, 2006)

I have been having a lot of back pain all week.  I managed through my Monday and Wednesday class, since it only really bothers me when I go from a sitting position to a straight/standing (so the stretching on the floor).  It certainly hasn't gotten any better during the week.  I have another class tonight and am trying to decide if I should suck it up and go for it, or take the day off and wait for Monday's class.

Usually for muscle pain just doing it will help, but that doesn't seem to be the case in this instance.  I want to avoid skipping classes due to pain since if I start that, I will be missing a lot of classes.  I also don't want to really screw up my back.

Any ideas?  Any ideas of things to help my back?  I've been using a heating pad while I work but it doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2006)

FunkyDemon said:


> I have been having a lot of back pain all week. I managed through my Monday and Wednesday class, since it only really bothers me when I go from a sitting position to a straight/standing (so the stretching on the floor). It certainly hasn't gotten any better during the week. I have another class tonight and am trying to decide if I should suck it up and go for it, or take the day off and wait for Monday's class.
> 
> Usually for muscle pain just doing it will help, but that doesn't seem to be the case in this instance. I want to avoid skipping classes due to pain since if I start that, I will be missing a lot of classes. I also don't want to really screw up my back.
> 
> Any ideas? Any ideas of things to help my back? I've been using a heating pad while I work but it doesn't seem to help much.


 
Any idea what caused the pain?  As for taking the night off, yes, I'd definately suggest that.  Filling up the tub with some hot water and soaking for a while might ease the pain as well.  

The back is one of those things that once you mess it up, the possibility to have repeat problems, is always there.  If it doesnt go away in a few days, you may want to go to the doctor.  

As much as you want to train, do push yourself.  IMO, its better to heal the injury, regardless of the time it takes, than to keep training, and risk a more serious injury.

Good luck with everything. 

Mike


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 3, 2006)

Take a night off sounds like you have a strain. Heat and some anti-inflammatories (Ibruprofen) should help. You have to decide whether it is an ache (muscle soreness) or pain (injury) aches you work thru pain you rehab.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2006)

Take the night off give the back time to rest


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2006)

Back pain meaning just in a certain area of the back or in the back and traveling down the legs or radiating to other areas of the body?

My suggestion, take the day off and let it rest. If it is better, great. If not go see a doctor. 

Think about this, don't taken the day, go train get worse and have to take months off. (been there done that, it is not fun)


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 3, 2006)

it takes some guts and discipline to train hurt.

it takes a lot more to sideline yourself until your body tells you it's ready to play again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2006)

Take some time off and heal up.  Then you can get back to your regular training.


----------



## FunkyDemon (Nov 3, 2006)

The pain is just in my lower back.  I have a history of back problems due to being over weight, poor posture, etc.  If I take time off every time I have a sore back I will be off a lot.  The cause would be some exercises and stretching that I am not used to.  However some stretching that I have been doing today seems to help, so I wonder if I should go but just take it easy so that I can stretch things out.  

I will probably wait until the last minute before I make the call.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 3, 2006)

Learning to do the work while injured is a great skill and self discipline tool, but it takes experience. Rather than working thru the pain learning how to work around it has helped me. For instance a bum knee you learn how to use the leg without having to use that knee, learn how to maneuver and fight while protecting an injured area. But in this case with a back injury it is very hard to work around it as it is a core group and the risk of easily increasing the injury is there. 

Understanding that the desire to train and the frustration of not being able to do the training you wish to, is also a form of training. 

A good compromise is to show up at class (do not wear or change into your training clothing!) and watch from the sidelines. Watch your instructor move, watch their breathing, watch your peers and see the mistakes and what they do right. Often by sitting outside of the action you can get a different picture of what is going on and some of the lessons learned and can often gain insights that are hidden when you are amongst and involved in the action. 

Without knowing more it is hard to say what will help your back. Sometimes heat, sometimes cold water dousing, sometimes massage, sometimes stretching. It all depends on the nature of the injury, but rest never hurts. 
Ah as I was writing this you posted more information. Thank you. So it sounds like the cause may be straining and overworking the area. Being aware of when you are overworking the and straining the area as it is happening and learning how to ease up on the effected area and use other means of getting the job done at that time will help prevent future injuries of this type. The body is wonderful in that there are so many redundancies, so many ways of moving and controlling our bodies. So many muscles can help each other. Learning how to relax one area and use the tension from another area to help support and control and let your body move without injury to a weakened area is worthwhile work but not easy until you learn to control individual muscle groups. I might also suggest that you ask your instructor for some exercises that you can do to help strengthen the weaker areas of your body. 

Good luck FunkyDemon
See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## zDom (Nov 3, 2006)

Brian said:


> A good compromise is to show up at class (do not wear or change into your training clothing!) and watch from the sidelines. Watch your instructor move, watch their breathing, watch your peers and see the mistakes and what they do right. Often by sitting outside of the action you can get a different picture of what is going on and some of the lessons learned and can often gain insights that are hidden when you are amongst and involved in the action.



This is great advice. A lot can be learned by watching.

If I can amend this one bit, though: if you are truly injured enough where you should not work out, don't even BRING your uniform lest you be tempted to put it on and get out on the floor


----------



## FunkyDemon (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the advice.  I am going to skip todays class.  Everytime I think I'm feeling better I move and get a shot of agony in my back.  I'll take the class off and maybe go sit in the jacuzzi later.  Try and get some tiger balm on my back (there is something the ex-wife was good for).  When I feel my back I can feel the muscles all knotted on one side of the spine.

When I was talking to the Sifu on Wednesday about the back problems he said he was going to work with me on some back specific exercises (including the hyper-extension bench).  We do a lot of ab exercises, and since my abs aren't that great my back is taking up the slack.  I'll just keep stretching through the weekend and should be ready to go back for the Monday class.

Not much point in going to watch a Friday class.  Last Friday there was only two people (including myself).  I seem to be the only regular person on Friday nights.  I guess I am the only person with no life.


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2006)

FunkyDemon said:


> The pain is just in my lower back. I have a history of back problems due to being over weight, poor posture, etc. If I take time off every time I have a sore back I will be off a lot. The cause would be some exercises and stretching that I am not used to. However some stretching that I have been doing today seems to help, so I wonder if I should go but just take it easy so that I can stretch things out.
> 
> I will probably wait until the last minute before I make the call.


 
If this is something that happens often, seeing a doctor may be the bes thing, as he/she may be able to give you some exercises to strengthen your back.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 3, 2006)

Funkydemon,

See your doctor.  See your doctor.  See your doctor.  Oh, See your doctor. 

See a pattern?  

The reason I say that is that the pain can be from a number of things varying from pinched nerve to over use injury to bad posture causing stress on the muscles of the back.  It is truly important to get a good solid diagnosis, some suggestions for exercises and stretches and to take care of this ASAP before it becomes a chronic problem.


----------



## FunkyDemon (Nov 3, 2006)

I've seen both my doctor and a chiropractor about my back before.  From the doctor, get some exercise and lose weight.  Hence one reason for the martial arts.  The chiropractor said the same thing, gave some basic stretches, and recommended adjustments as needed.

So I am doing what the doctor ordered.


----------



## searcher (Nov 4, 2006)

You should try to fond which moves or techniques are causing the pain.   Then you can work around them until you can get the problem fixed.    If your back is hurting, then take some time off.


----------

